# Popbuying to get HAIYAN MEMORY cubes!!!



## stinkocheeze (Mar 2, 2010)

i e-mailed the popbuying peron (i forgot name) and asked them if they could stock haiyan memory, and they emailed back saying that they would!!! SO I CAN GET A MEMORY CUBE SOON!


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 2, 2010)

Yayz.


----------



## Zubon (Mar 2, 2010)

Isn't is easy to make your own "Haiyan memory cube" by just modding a Type A V?


----------



## joey (Mar 2, 2010)

Yep, but it's also easy to buy one


----------



## Novriil (Mar 2, 2010)

Didn't PopBuyingJack told a while ago that they will sell Haiyan cubes soon?


----------



## Sherwood (Mar 2, 2010)

Haiyans, not haiyan memorys


----------



## Novriil (Mar 2, 2010)

Sherwood said:


> Haiyans, not haiyan memorys



He didn't specify. they are Haiyan cube and haiyan cube - memory
they are both haiyans.


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Mar 2, 2010)

No one have Haiyan's cube - memory besides myself. Because there only have hand mode sanding by myself.
The factory have changed the mould according to my advice.The offical version will realease in one month. I am the only seller of that cube.Haiyan's cube store already provide a Free shipping way to get all the cubes.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah, I'm looking forward to the Haiyan-Memory Haiyan, I expect it to be my main speedcube. When the new mold comes out, I will probably also buy that.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 2, 2010)

Novriil said:


> Sherwood said:
> 
> 
> > Haiyans, not haiyan memorys
> ...



no they're not.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 2, 2010)

Novriil said:


> Sherwood said:
> 
> 
> > Haiyans, not haiyan memorys
> ...



Take a look at this.


----------



## RDT96 (Mar 2, 2010)

I ordered a "Haiyan" cube from popbuying a week ot 2 ago but it hasn't come yet. Did I order an AV or a haiyan memory cube?


----------



## RDT96 (Mar 2, 2010)

woah popbuying also got a 5x5x5 (or 4x4x4 can't tell) Diamond! I want one!


----------



## Stefan (Mar 2, 2010)

RDT96 said:


> I ordered a "Haiyan" cube from popbuying a week ot 2 ago but it hasn't come yet. Did I order an AV or a haiyan memory cube?



No.


----------

